# Turning A Stihl 038 Into A Ported 038 Magnum



## Mastermind (Sep 3, 2012)

Here's a really nice 038. It's an early magnesium tank, non brake, point ignition saw. I've never seen a better looking example. 












All OEM parts for this build. The owner is a Stihl tech, and has done a fine job on bringing the saw this far.






In order to fit the jug on this case the bolt holes must be slotted inward a bit.....






And the case has to be clearanced for the piston skirt. 

Normally I would split the case to do this step but the case gasket, seals, and bearings are in excellent condition so I taped it up and covered the area I'm working in with grease to hold any chips. Then I used a vacuum to clean it up before I removed the tape and grease.






This is where I gave up for the night........more tomorrow.


----------



## josh1981 (Sep 3, 2012)

These are good old saws built to last.


----------



## young (Sep 4, 2012)

you lazy bum.

btw
i heard you ported this saw. 
[video=youtube_share;fdwC4vhc594]http://youtu.be/fdwC4vhc594[/video]


----------



## bcorradi (Sep 4, 2012)

That is a very nice looking 038 AV. I'm suprised it has the newer gas and oil caps on it unless they changed them. Looks like it will be an interesting thread.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Sep 4, 2012)

I thought I had a mint 038, that thing is very clean. When converting a regular 038 to a mag will the converted saw run the same as a factory mag? I'm thinking about case differences.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 4, 2012)

young said:


> you lazy bum.
> 
> btw
> i heard you ported this saw.
> [video=youtube_share;fdwC4vhc594]http://youtu.be/fdwC4vhc594[/video]



Yeah.......when I was 10 years old......that was back when I was still using a cold chisel and a horse shoe rasp........looks like Ol' Chuck dulled the dang chain......bastard! :msp_sad:



fastLeo151 said:


> I thought I had a mint 038, that thing is very clean. When converting a regular 038 to a mag will the converted saw run the same as a factory mag? I'm thinking about case differences.



Good question......we shall see. :msp_wink:


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Sep 4, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 4, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> opcorn:



Mmmmmmm....pass it on. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mad Professor (Sep 4, 2012)

I never had to mess with the case , on 038S to mag conversions. Factory mentions a need for this on 038 to 038S conversions, they have a template

You will find even a dual port 038S mufflers is in need of width.

Plan a on a Bing or a Tilly?

I'm interested to see what happens with the ports.

This conversion has been done with OEM and TECOMEC by me, the latter works fine too


----------



## redoakneck (Sep 4, 2012)

Very cool MMind!!! I have an 038 super electronic that I just went thru, runs very well but... could be up-graded???


----------



## Mad Professor (Sep 4, 2012)

fastLeo151 said:


> I thought I had a mint 038, that thing is very clean. When converting a regular 038 to a mag will the converted saw run the same as a factory mag? I'm thinking about case differences.



The 038S conversions I've done are strong/stronger than My 038 Mag, but they had some tweaks and the Mag is OEM. 

Internals are mint on the Mag, , factory piston with OEM machine marks, so a good comparision.

Oh yes a Bing or a Tilly from a 038S run the same. Don't use a 038 tilly as it is smaller


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 4, 2012)

Mad Professor said:


> I never had to mess with the case , on 038S to mag conversions. Factory mentions a need for this on 038 to 038S conversions, they have a template
> 
> You will find even a dual port 038S mufflers is in need of width.
> 
> ...



I only have the 038 Tilly.....I need the Mag carb...Bing or Tilly. 



redoakneck said:


> Very cool MMind!!! I have an 038 super electronic that I just went thru, runs very well but... could be up-graded???



Upgrades......I like upgrade almost as much as I like pie. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mad Professor (Sep 4, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I only have the 038 Tilly.....I need the Mag carb...Bing or Tilly.
> 
> 
> 
> Upgrades......I like upgrade almost as much as I like pie. :msp_biggrin:



Mastermid,

038S Tilly and the Bing have same size venturi. 

The last conversion I did , either carb ran best at 1 1/4 out, slight MM, polished Ex port

Parts are way cheaper for the Tilly.


EDIT : MM early Tillys were smaller, you want a SUPER Tilly or BING

Let me know what you do to the ports, I was very mild in my conversions. 

Thanks!

Forgot, about !000' elevation, 100LL and Golden spectro 50: 1


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 4, 2012)

Mad Professor said:


> Mastermid,
> 
> 038S Tilly and the Bing have same size venturi.
> 
> ...



You don't have any extra Mag carbs do you?


----------



## redoakneck (Sep 4, 2012)

so will the modded mag at 72cc? beat a stock 044 at 71cc???


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Sep 4, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Mmmmmmm....pass it on. :msp_biggrin:



This popcorn is makin me fart :bad_smelly:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 4, 2012)

redoakneck said:


> so will the modded mag at 72cc? beat a stock 044 at 71cc???



The 038 is a lower rpm....but more torque building engine......so...... I don't really know.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 4, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> This popcorn is makin me fart :bad_smelly:



Oh boy....... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Mad Professor (Sep 4, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> You don't have any extra Mag carbs do you?



Brad C might?

He GAVE me so much 038 stuff......thanks Brad........, but I do not have an extra carb.

Again Bing is better but parts are $$$$, Tilly tunes fine


----------



## Mad Professor (Sep 4, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> The 038 is a lower rpm....but more torque building engine......so...... I don't really know.



I'll trade a 1lb , for a better built product.


----------



## redoakneck (Sep 4, 2012)

Mad Professor said:


> I'll trade a 1lb , for a better built product.





Which is which??? I guess the 038 is a bit heavier and a bit better built??? I don't have an 044 but folks seem to like them.

haven't had enough time to break the 038 yet :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## StihlyinEly (Sep 4, 2012)

redoakneck said:


> so will the modded mag at 72cc? beat a stock 044 at 71cc???



Buried with shorter bars but the same rims/chains/bars, probably not. Put on 28-32 inch B&Cs and bury them full length in hardwood and I'm betting the modded 038M will pull away.

Also, it's worth remembering that swapping to an 8-pin rim on a modded 70cc saw and running a 25-inch B&C is a phenomenal combo. Balances really well and rips right through the wood.


----------



## Mad Professor (Sep 4, 2012)

redoakneck said:


> Which is which??? I guess the 038 is a bit heavier and a bit better built??? I don't have an 044 but folks seem to like them.
> 
> haven't had enough time to break the 038 yet :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



Broke a 038 Yet? Not me in 20 years run time.(other tan STUPIDITY)


----------



## Mad Professor (Sep 4, 2012)

redoakneck said:


> so will the modded mag at 72cc? beat a stock 044 at 71cc???



Modded sure will.

But it will STill, be 1 1/2 LB FAT


----------



## fastLeo151 (Sep 4, 2012)

Randy, let me know if you want a stock low hour mag to compare your conversion to.


----------



## redoakneck (Sep 4, 2012)

Mad Professor said:


> Broke a 038 Yet? Not me in 20 years run time.(other tan STUPIDITY)




Well I'm tough!!!, and like my Dad used to tell me "if yer gonna be stupid, ya better be tough", so I hope my 038 is tough too. Just joking, I am new to the 038 super electronic and had fun sprucing one up I got for 10 bucks because the plastic gas tank had a seam leaking. Got all new rubber AV, hoses, carb kit and a few screws here and there, painted and poked holes in the muffler, put some epoxy on the bottom where the case is worn from sliding around in a county work truck its whole life. P&C look like new!!! 

Now I have about a hundred bucks in her, this hobby is gettin spensive!!!!!
Thinking about adding a new name plate and a bumper spike to the clutch cover next, then maybe cut some wood?


----------



## Mad Professor (Sep 4, 2012)

I have a factory 038 M2

My 038s converisions are faster, but newer, A few have light porting to exhaust and//or muffler.

I am excited to see what MM does,

I bet bit beats the piss out of a 044:msp_angry::msp_angry:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 4, 2012)

Mad Professor said:


> Broke a 038 Yet? Not me in 20 years run time.(other tan STUPIDITY)



My son in law broke the rear handle on ours.......but he can bust up an anvil with a rubber hammer. 



fastLeo151 said:


> Randy, let me know if you want a stock low hour mag to compare your conversion to.



We have a bone stock 038 M2..... :msp_wink:


----------



## Mad Professor (Sep 4, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> My son in law broke the rear handle on ours.......but he can bust up an anvil with a rubber hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> We have a bone stock 038 M2..... :msp_wink:



I do too.

Logger friend , breaks twice , JUNK IT

Ugliist POS ever GIVIn to me. Piston looks like NEW, OEM Stihl.

Would not start, recoil full of crap.

Would not run, carb full of crap.

The above fixed and 15 vears now, runs great

It is Stihl a good runner, but I think my conversions , will beat it


----------



## ramrat (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks Guys, I found that saw setting on a shelf in a mans garage last fall. Some new lines on it and it ran like a champ . But the spark plug threads had been stripped out and fixed. So here we go


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 4, 2012)

ramrat said:


> Thanks Guys, I found that saw setting on a shelf in a mans garage last fall. Some new lines on it and it ran like a champ . But the spark plug threads had been stripped out and fixed. So here we go



Is that you Lee????? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## RBurtcher (Sep 4, 2012)

Mastermind, Thanks for finally posting up some work on an 038 Mag. I've been meaning to chime in a few times to ask but I knew with a little patience someone would get around to it. When I put a new piston/rings in my mag, I got rid of the base gasket and did a little cleaning up on the ports. I didn't do alot on the port timing as I just didn't want to do something I couldn't reverse until I had more information. Looking foward to what you end up with.


----------



## Mad Professor (Sep 4, 2012)

I did not have a Dig camera when I did, my conversions,

Use the 038/038S base gasket as a template for sloting the cly holes.

Turn down the cyl bolts and /or demel the cyl so bolts will fit.

Also open up the holes in the cyl to fit T27 torx.

Muffler is too narrow, open that up , and open up ports

I'm sure MM will have more info Soon


----------



## Dan Forsh (Sep 4, 2012)

I bought my second 038 about four years ago, the first one was so far gone that I sold it on at a loss to someone who was after the Bing carb, this one is a standard 038 and a new 48 mm piston and cylinder for it is rare and expensive. You can find the 50 mm or 52 mm Super and magnum sets no problem, but the 48 mm is really hard to find. After reading a few of the Proff's threads on conversions, I decided to just stay with the standard set up.

So finally I get a reasonably priced used cylinder on ebay and decide to root the saw out to check what else I need before I order the piston and set to fixing it. Thing is, I can't find it! It's been so long since I last set eyes on it, I can't remember where I put it :bang:


----------



## Mad Professor (Sep 4, 2012)

Dan Forsh said:


> I bought my second 038 about four years ago, the first one was so far gone that I sold it on at a loss to someone who was after the Bing carb, this one is a standard 038 and a new 48 mm piston and cylinder for it is rare and expensive. You can find the 50 mm or 52 mm Super and magnum sets no problem, but the 48 mm is really hard to find. After reading a few of the Proff's threads on conversions, I decided to just stay with the standard set up.
> 
> So finally I get a reasonably priced used cylinder on ebay and decide to root the saw out to check what else I need before I order the piston and set to fixing it. Thing is, I can't find it! It's been so long since I last set eyes on it, I can't remember where I put it :bang:



If you have 1/2-1/3 brain, dremel and basic tools you can make it a Mag easy.

We will help.


----------



## Dan Forsh (Sep 4, 2012)

Mad Professor said:


> If you have 1/2-1/3 brain, dremel and basic tools you can make it a Mag easy.
> 
> We will help.



Well....I have a dremel. And now I have a 48 mm cylinder for an AWOL saw.


----------



## MNfarmer (Sep 4, 2012)

Randy,

Just wondering if those bucking spikes are OEM as well and if so can you read a part number on them? I'd like to put a set like that on mine. Thanks!


----------



## Mad Professor (Sep 4, 2012)

Dan Forsh said:


> Well....I have a dremel. And now I have a 48 mm cylinder for an AWOL saw.




Lets go!!

Shop ebay for a Tecomec assy. NOS OEM quality, 1/2 price or less


----------



## DSS (Sep 4, 2012)

Just so you know, this isn't the first one he's done. He built mine this spring and it pulls like a freight train. 185 psi makes it hard to pull the rope with no decomp though.

I run a 25'' bar most of the time, and I had to put an 8 pin rim on it, I was cutting stuff so fast it was embarassing.


----------



## glock37 (Sep 4, 2012)

How Does a Modded 041 super compare to a modded 038 mag?

since there both around 71 or 72 cc .

Just wondering

I like that 041 super Randy ported with a 41 percent Gain over stock is Sick !!!!

MIke


----------



## sawfun9 (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't know about modded but a stock 041 super can't even come close to hanging with a stock 038 mag II. Where a stock 038 mag II can come very close to hanging with a stock 044. The 041 just doesn't have the rpm that a 038 mag does and I may be wrong but it seems to have a bit less torque as well.


----------



## glock37 (Sep 4, 2012)

I was just thinking that the 041 super was horo and the 038 was almost vert

The 041 would be more torgue but the speed is down 

OK


----------



## ramrat (Sep 4, 2012)

I was not sure if I should do this to this saw since it looks so nice. But I wanted a woods ported saw and it was setting on my shelf so I sent it off. I ran a 28" bar on saw before I send it off. I should have a lot of fun with it later this fall with all the oak I have to do. Thanks Randy Lee


----------



## Mad Professor (Sep 4, 2012)

Really glad to see this thread.

I sthil have parts for another conversion thanks too Brad C,

Want to see what Randy comes up with? 

I have a new Tecomec 038M jug/piston to work with on a 038 super Frankensaw.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Sep 4, 2012)

I am looking forward to seeing what this saw will do with a long bar on it. I Do think Randy likes making us wait, I get all excited and have to keep checking the thread for progress... I might have a patience :msp_confusedroblem


----------



## bcorradi (Sep 5, 2012)

I've had quite a few 041's in my posession before, but never spent a ton of time operating them. IMO the 038 was many moons ahead of the 041 in a lot of ways. I can understand why quite a few people like them for the nostalgic value, but I personally was never a big fan of them. Yes, the 041 was horizontal while the 038 is vertical like the modern stihls. 

Np Mad Professor...i'm glad to see your able to make use of the parts.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2012)

fastLeo151 said:


> I am looking forward to seeing what this saw will do with a long bar on it. I Do think Randy likes making us wait, I get all excited and have to keep checking the thread for progress... I might have a patience problem



I just work late in the shop. 

We rebuilt a Husky 362XP from the crankshaft up and got this 038 ported.......here's some pics.


----------



## bcorradi (Sep 5, 2012)

Off Topic: I heard there was a good saw race somewhere in TN last weekend that Tlandrum even competed in. I don't know how he did, but i was curious if any of you other Tn folks went there?

Looks good randy.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2012)

bcorradi said:


> Off Topic: I heard there was a good saw race somewhere in TN last weekend that Tlandrum even competed in. I don't know how he did, but i was curious if any of you other Tn folks went there?
> 
> Looks good randy.



Too much mudslinging and bull#### goes on in saw racing for my tastes Brad. I just build saws for work and I like it that way.


----------



## bcorradi (Sep 5, 2012)

Ok I was just curious if any of the TN members went and watched.


----------



## Mad Professor (Sep 5, 2012)

bcorradi said:


> I've had quite a few 041's in my posession before, but never spent a ton of time operating them. IMO the 038 was many moons ahead of the 041 in a lot of ways. I can understand why quite a few people like them for the nostalgic value, but I personally was never a big fan of them. Yes, the 041 was horizontal while the 038 is vertical like the modern stihls.
> 
> Np Mad Professor...i'm glad to see your able to make use of the parts.



Brad,

Thanks, many thanks to you, all those old geezeers will be running as long as me, I hope 

Best 

MP


----------



## bcorradi (Sep 5, 2012)

Mad Professor said:


> Brad,
> 
> Thanks, many thanks to you, all those old geezeers will be running as long as me, I hope
> 
> ...



Great to hear . I have that one MS380 that is new that I gave my son, but I'm probably going to end up building an 038 mag this winter just for giggles. IMO they are about the best sounding stihl saw, but thats personal preference .


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2012)

I cleaned up the flash in the carb venturi but it is small for this build......

Anyone have an extra Mag 2 carby?


----------



## bcorradi (Sep 5, 2012)

Sorry MM....I cleaned out all my 038 mag parts about a year or so ago. I'm not sure how many carbs I had though, but i sent everything i had to MP.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2012)

bcorradi said:


> Sorry MM....I cleaned out all my 038 mag parts about a year or so ago. I'm not sure how many carbs I had though, but i sent everything i had to MP.



How about a carb swap? A WJ-69 would help with the bottleneck.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Sep 5, 2012)

I like how the intake looks, it moves the fresh mix to both sides of the cylinder. Is that how your doing all of them?


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2012)

fastLeo151 said:


> I like how the intake looks, it moves the fresh mix to both sides of the cylinder. Is that how your doing all of them?



That "divider" is a support for the piston ring as it drops into the port a bit. I did some.....well, quite a bit of reshaping.


----------



## Mad Professor (Sep 5, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I cleaned up the flash in the carb venturi but it is small for this build......
> 
> Anyone have an extra Mag 2 carby?



I might have a Tilly but not a Bing, will have to check a day or two time to sort things. PM Brad he might help?

The super carbs are same venturi size as Mag, tune the same IMHO. Not sure why everybody are Bing fans, Tilly parts are way less and run good

Sorry I could not see all the port work, dial up here SUCKS. Work tomorrow at hispeed.......


----------



## redoakneck (Sep 5, 2012)

:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Scooterbum (Sep 5, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> How about a carb swap? A WJ-69 would help with the bottleneck.



I believe I have a couple extra WJ-69's here if your serious.


----------



## Scooterbum (Sep 5, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> I believe I have a couple extra WJ-69's here if your serious.



WJ-48,51 or 52 might be a better choice.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> I believe I have a couple extra WJ-69's here if your serious.



I'm always serious except when I'm kidding and stuff. 

I'll be looking at it closely later today.......no telling what we will come up with. Lee (the owner) sent me an email saying he can get a new M2 carb.


----------



## Scooterbum (Sep 5, 2012)

:msp_rolleyes:
Let me know, still have a pile of carbs. A couple Bings to boot.

038 MAG II is a great saw !!

Waiting to see how this turns out.opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> :msp_rolleyes:
> Let me know, still have a pile of carbs. A couple Bings to boot.
> 
> 038 MAG II is a great saw !!
> ...



Just for comparison we can pull a freshly rebuilt Bing off of our Mag 2. I may just do that so Lee will see how much difference a carb can make.


----------



## Scooterbum (Sep 5, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Just for comparison we can pull a freshly rebuilt Bing off of our Mag 2. I may just do that so Lee will see how much difference a carb can make.



Money spent on a new M2 carb would be a waste, given the history of your work and what I'm guessing you will do to this one.


----------



## Scooterbum (Sep 5, 2012)

On a another note I found a right angle attachment for the Foredom while digging through some boxes looking for another handpiece, it's made for polishing. Runs in and out instead of spinning. Swedish make. Any use for it?
Any time I go looking for stuff, something unusual always pops up.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> On a another note I found a right angle attachment for the Foredom while digging through some boxes looking for another handpiece, it's made for polishing. Runs in and out instead of spinning. Swedish make. Any use for it?
> Any time I go looking for stuff, something unusual always pops up.



That sounds really interesting. I would find some use for it. :msp_thumbup:

I'll have your 066 jug done today.....it's number is up finally.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Sep 5, 2012)

Just checking in.....


----------



## Mad Professor (Sep 5, 2012)

What are the plans for the clearance problem with the cyl bolt heads?

I dremeled out some of the jug, others have turned down the bolt heads. 

Also, it helps if you open up the holes in the cyl fins so the T27 will get to the bolts easier. 

Want to see the muffler too, I am sure it will be better than the DP I opened up:smile2:


----------



## Stihlmech (Sep 5, 2012)

i just did this conversion, it was a pain in the ass but SOOOO worth the increased power. also advanced the ignition timing and opened up the exhaust. here are some pics..

View attachment 251588
View attachment 251589
View attachment 251590
View attachment 251591


----------



## barneyrb (Sep 5, 2012)

Our favorite chimp, would a Bing from an 064 work? Those are fairly plentiful......


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2012)

Mad Professor said:


> What are the plans for the clearance problem with the cyl bolt heads?
> 
> I dremeled out some of the jug, others have turned down the bolt heads.
> 
> ...



I turned down the bolt heads a little......it went together slick as a whistle. On the muffler the saw was sporting a dual port cover so I just opened the factory outlet in the muffler shell about twice as larger as stock and widened the inlet to match the jug. Nuttin fancy. 



barneyrb said:


> Our favorite chimp, would a Bing from an 064 work? Those are fairly plentiful......



It's doing pretty good with the factory Tilly. I knocked the casting flash out and tried it. Right now it's a little faster than a 372XPW.  

Videos are coming.......


----------



## DSS (Sep 5, 2012)

opcorn:opcorn:

Giddyup.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2012)

The muffler still looks exactly the same as it did stock but under the screen it's been opened up considerably. 







I work on a lot of saws.....the simplicity of this design is nice...... 






.......here's a 562XP for comparison. 






The compression ended up at 187psi.....


----------



## Mad Professor (Sep 5, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I turned down the bolt heads a little......it went together slick as a whistle. On the muffler the saw was sporting a dual port cover so I just opened the factory outlet in the muffler shell about twice as larger as stock and widened the inlet to match the jug. Nuttin fancy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is about what I've done on my DP mufflers, wanted to keep the spark screens, also opened up the baffle a bit. 

Did you change the timing on the ports or just widen and polish things?


----------



## ramrat (Sep 5, 2012)

Randy, Its looking good to me I cant weight to get it back in use this fall. It will come home and have two new family members a ms192 and a ms 360 I hope it does not get bad. Lee


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2012)

Mad Professor said:


> That is about what I've done on my DP mufflers, wanted to keep the spark screens, also opened up the baffle a bit.
> 
> Did you change the timing on the ports or just widen and polish things?



Exhaust: 101°
Transfers: 122°
Intake: 75°


----------



## deerjackie (Sep 5, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> The muffler still looks exactly the same as it did stock but under the screen it's been opened up considerably.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice photography work also, i can count the threads on the tank vent grub screws, hope to see this saw in october wky gtg,i have a stock mag 2 and love it.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2012)

ramrat said:


> Randy, Its looking good to me I cant weight to get it back in use this fall. It will come home and have two new family members a ms192 and a ms 360 I hope it does not get bad. Lee



I'll let you decide if it needs more carb Lee. I feel like it would be a bit stronger but it is running well with this carb.

Edit.....Video is about 5 minutes.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Sep 5, 2012)

how did it run with the factory mag before the port work? Also can you make a comparison video with the stock mag saw?


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;LS32WvKP7Jw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LS32WvKP7Jw&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2012)

fastLeo151 said:


> how did it run with the factory mag before the port work? Also can you make a comparison video with the stock mag saw?



Our stock Mag2 have a busted rear handle....... :msp_mad:

I never ran this saw stock either.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Sep 5, 2012)

Randy,
That thing looks strong, what rpm is it turning? in and out of the cut.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2012)

fastLeo151 said:


> Randy,
> That thing looks strong, what rpm is it turning? in and out of the cut.



I've not put a tach on it Andrew. It does seem ok huh? :cool2:


----------



## bryanr2 (Sep 5, 2012)

Holy Jumping Jehosaphat! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## fastLeo151 (Sep 5, 2012)

Its more than ok, you brought 1985 all the way to 2012. Now I want my mag tickled.


----------



## DSS (Sep 5, 2012)

Seems fairly snappy to me. Good job.


----------



## Roll Tide (Sep 5, 2012)

That's a very strong 038. Great work as usual Randy. Makes me want a 038 mag2.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Sep 5, 2012)

fastLeo151 said:


> Its more than ok, you brought 1985 all the way to 2012. Now I want my mag tickled.



I have a feeling you won't be the only one gigglin before it's over 
There will be a few more after that video!


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> Holy Jumping Jehosaphat! :hmm3grin2orange:



LMAO..... :yoyo:


----------



## bryanr2 (Sep 5, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> [video=youtube;LS32WvKP7Jw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LS32WvKP7Jw&feature=youtu.be[/video]



I do not need another chainsaw. I Do Not Need Another Chainsaw. I DO NOT NEED ANOTHER CHAINSAW. *I DO NOT NEED ANOTHER CHAINSAW!!* Well, maybe just one more. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## ramrat (Sep 5, 2012)

I think I will need to put some bigger dogs on there like Stihlmech has on his. The ones on there know can go on my ms 360. Ok guys I think we are going to putting on a bigger carb. I need more power. Lee


----------



## bryanr2 (Sep 5, 2012)

ramrat said:


> I think I will need to put some bigger dogs on there like Stihlmech has on his. The ones on there know can go on my ms 360. Ok guys I think we are going to putting on a bigger carb. I need more power. Lee



Damn this thread just got good!opcorn:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Sep 6, 2012)

This makes me wish I'da kept my ole 038M. She was a real beauty of an 038 too. About as mint as you could get. Must have only had about 5 tanks ran through it. Here's a pic of it.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 6, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> This makes me wish I'da kept my ole 038M. She was a real beauty of an 038 too. About as mint as you could get. Must have only had about 5 tanks ran through it. Here's a pic of it.



Damn that is a nice one.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Sep 6, 2012)

I know, I should be beat for selling it. It makes me feel better when I look at my xpw though, considering the cash I got for that Mag almost paid for it.  At least I still have the pics though.


----------



## bryanr2 (Sep 6, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> This makes me wish I'da kept my ole 038M. She was a real beauty of an 038 too. About as mint as you could get. Must have only had about 5 tanks ran through it. Here's a pic of it.



might be tempted to try a stihl again if I could find one that pretty. the newer ones bore me, but I like the curves on the older stuff.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Sep 6, 2012)

I do prefer working with the newer stuff, but I like collecting the older stuff. I just don't have the funds required to collect. If I could just find an OEM p/c for this 075 I have here.


----------



## Nitroman (Sep 6, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I only have the 038 Tilly.....I need the Mag carb...Bing or Tilly.
> 
> 
> 
> Upgrades......I like upgrade almost as much as I like pie. :msp_biggrin:



Upgrades are the spice of life!


----------



## Scooterbum (Sep 6, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> That sounds really interesting. I would find some use for it. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> I'll have your 066 jug done today.....it's number is up finally.





Here's the critter I found.
Diprofil FPC/R Cable Driven Profiler - ARTCO - American Rotary Tools Company


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 6, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> Here's the critter I found.
> Diprofil FPC/R Cable Driven Profiler - ARTCO - American Rotary Tools Company



Holy ####.......look at the price.


----------



## Stihlmech (Sep 6, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> I do not need another chainsaw. I Do Not Need Another Chainsaw. I DO NOT NEED ANOTHER CHAINSAW. *I DO NOT NEED ANOTHER CHAINSAW!!* Well, maybe just one more. :msp_sneaky:



you need to advance the timing, you will get another 1500 rpm in the cut. i upgraded to a bing knockoff from baileys and that thing woke up.....try it and see!!!!


----------



## Scooterbum (Sep 7, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> [video=youtube;LS32WvKP7Jw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LS32WvKP7Jw&feature=youtu.be[/video]



I keep looking at this video and missing my Mag II even more. But I traded for a 2 seat go cart to take the little one for rides so I don't regret the trade just miss it.
Nice job again Randy !!


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 7, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> I keep looking at this video and missing my Mag II even more. But I traded for a 2 seat go cart to take the little one for rides so I don't regret the trade just miss it.
> Nice job again Randy !!



I just really watched it for the first time Steve. Those saws have a real wide torque band....it's cool how you can lean on it and pull the rpm down without it falling out of the power. I'll be glad to see the difference with the Bing......


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 18, 2012)

With the Bing carb.....

[video=youtube;dc5-rM-nB8c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dc5-rM-nB8c&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## bryanr2 (Sep 18, 2012)

DAMMMMMMMMMMMN!


----------



## ramrat (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks Randy!!! I am going to have fun know with my first ported saw but not my last. Might just send my ms360 later this fall down to you. Lee


----------



## Scooterbum (Sep 18, 2012)

Looks like the bing worked out great !!

I miss my 038MII but don't regret the trade. 

The joy in this picture would be worth 10 of them.See below.

I will be on the look out for another though.That saw was a blast to run in stock form, I had kept it over an 044 to boot.
Your doing great work there buddy, keep it up !!


----------



## ramrat (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks Randy !!! Just got it in the mail today. Boy does it sound good will try it monday at work . Thanks Lee


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 22, 2012)

ramrat said:


> Thanks Randy !!! Just got it in the mail today. Boy does it sound good will try it monday at work . Thanks Lee



It's a nice saw.......thanks for trusting us with it.


----------



## ramrat (Sep 29, 2014)

Randy, The 038 is still running great. Its sports a 28" bar ay all times. Now if I could just find a good full wrap handle for it.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 29, 2014)

Cool. 

I've seen very few 038 wrap handles.


----------



## Nicie (Oct 17, 2019)

Mastermind said:


> Cool.
> 
> I've seen very few 038 wrap handles.



Sry to tag the end but what would modding an ms380 look like? First just a little spruce up to run this yr she can’t go down right now but after  time up day is tomorrow.


----------



## firewize (Dec 13, 2021)

Anthony_Va. said:


> I do prefer working with the newer stuff, but I like collecting the older stuff. I just don't have the funds required to collect. If I could just find an OEM p/c for this 075 I have here.


Did you ever find OEM p/c? I just found nearly complete in box (carb ,muffler, side covers missing) begging for a forever home


----------

